# Closeup of baby sulcata



## Levendis (Sep 27, 2011)

P1030790.jpg by Fighting Panda, on Flickr




P1030855.jpg by Fighting Panda, on Flickr




IMG_2062.jpg by Fighting Panda, on Flickr


----------



## LaNino (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice closeup photo..hahaha


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 28, 2011)

Great close-ups


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are GREAT pictures! I love the black and white!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the very big step that it's taking, very cute.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

aww the second one was like mid step!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 28, 2011)

The last photo looks like a tear is about to drop, nice pics...


----------



## Malorey (Sep 30, 2011)

Great pictures! I just love them all!  Very nice looking Tortoise!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2011)

Great pics. It will be neat to look back at these photos as the years go by.


----------



## Nakia (Oct 1, 2011)

Those are awesome pictures & a cutie for a model! I wished I understood cameras enough to take standout photos like that.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 1, 2011)

Love the brown face so unusual and....BEUATIFUL!


----------



## LeoCraze (Oct 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Levendis (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you for all your words of encouragement. I feel that as I know the tortoise better over time, hopefully we'll have more interesting photos to share.


----------

